
Tech kinksters reply to Drupal's kink shaming: Kink-shaming and outing in tech - imtinyrick
https://medium.com/valley-of-the-dommes/kink-shaming-and-outing-in-tech-2059a6d9f569
======
M_Grey
I really have no patience for attacking people on the basis of what they do
with consenting adults, especially considering the problem with non-consensual
contact that exists. It's not just petty, it's not just the worst of office
politics, it's a blazing distraction from real issues that can undermine
confidence in major projects (See: Applebaum).

In general we need to be less concerned about what people _choose_ to
harmlessly do with each other in private or not.

